# sand for my aquarium



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

hello all,i was wondering how many pounds of sand i will need for my 180 gallon freshwater aquarium,and what type of sand should i use? thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

helo dht,
It would really depend on how much rinsing you wanted to do, what fish you have, and what color you want. I've heard that play sand is really cheap. If you want black or white, you can try getting some blasting sand. I would put about 60-80 lbs just to start. it just depends on how thick you want your sand bed to be


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you don't want to do a lot of rinsing, try pool filter sand, completely inert and pretty clean. How much you need will depend on how deep you want the sand bed.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's a calculator that can help you ballpark how much sand you need: "How Much Gravel Do I Need?" Aquarium Substrate Calculator

Using a typical 180 gallon aquarium being 72 inches by 24 inches, at 2" of sand (a typical depth, but it's up to you), you'd need about 200 pounds, or two cubic feet or four 50-pound bags.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

How much sand you use partly depends on if you are going to have plants. If you don't want plants keep it on the shallower side.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just my opinion but pure sand has several drawbacks. Why don't you want gravel?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use pool sand in all of my tanks and never have had a problem with it. I can pour it straight from the bag into the tank and fill slowly and its crystal clear. Pfs does not compact like playsand and is softer for bottom dwellers.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have sand in several of my tanks, no issues. I much prefer it over gravel for plants. I like a deep sand bed opposed to a shallow one, makes it much easier to plant


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I prefer Pool Filter Sand as well, its also a bit bigger grains so it doesnt get stirred up as easy.


----------



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks guys ,when i asked my local pet store they said about 250 pounds ,i just wanted to make sure.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Pool filter sand is different things in different parts of the world. Even in my region, there are three distinct types, one of which is not inert and really hardened my water. We had this beautiful dark stuff that seemed connected to serious algae blooms. It all depends on what it's formed from.

Ditto for playsand, my substrate of choice. It takes VERY heavy rinsing, but it looks great and works well. There's nothing to say they can't be mixed, as well.

For my South American tanks, I use the finest grains I can keep out of the water column, for Corydoras and eartheaters.

With livebearers, I use garden centre gravel to harden the water, and to allow micro-organisms on the small 1/4 inch pebbles, as livebearers like to graze on them.

I use gravel with Central American cichlids as they throw sand around and it gets into filter impellers. They love to dig.

I'm sure the plant crowd have their own specs for substrates. In the end, you have to have a conception of the aquarium in mind before the substrate goes in, because it is not fun to change.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats one good thing about the US, regulations has it to where it has to be clean an inert before it can be used for pool filtration.


----------

